# a6 fog lights



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

why might my fog lights in my avant not be working? i put new bulbs in then like 2 weeks later the drivers side stoped working but the bulb is still good. then about a month after that the passenger side went out the same way but like before the bulb is still good. any ideas?


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: a6 fog lights (16v lover)*

Might you have a loose wire?


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: a6 fog lights (EK20)*

checked all the wires going to the fog lamps and there all good i just dont know why they stoped working.


----------



## EK20 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Re: a6 fog lights (16v lover)*

Loose/wonky fuse perhaps? Maybe the bulbs are loose?


----------

